

How to build a racing game - nej
http://codeincomplete.com/posts/2012/6/22/javascript_racer/

======
ANTSANTS
Really cool related project: A re-implementation of the original OutRun engine
in C++.

<http://reassembler.blogspot.com/>

[http://reassembler.blogspot.co.uk/p/cannonball-open-
source-o...](http://reassembler.blogspot.co.uk/p/cannonball-open-source-
outrun-engine.html)

<https://github.com/djyt/cannonball>

------
sievert
He says it's a simple demo and not a proper game but I found it a lot of fun!

~~~
watmough
Me too, a lot of people made a lot of money in the 80's by doing ports to home
computers that weren't this good.

~~~
jiggy2011
To be fair, programming games like this on an 80's computer would be much
harder since you couldn't just do everything in a scripting language and not
have to worry about CPU cycles.

------
arocks
As the article mentions, there are very few tutorials on racing games on the
web especially ones that use real 3D geometry calculations and not tricks like
Mode 7.

A big thanks to the author for the tutorial and an extremely enjoyable racing
game on the browser!

------
cocoflunchy
Ultraspeed version settings:
[http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/5382/080a8b4d79fa4842b495...](http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/5382/080a8b4d79fa4842b4952ed.png)

This game is 100x more fun to play than most of today's racing games...

------
jiggy2011
Two things that would improve it immensely.

1) Gamepad support , playing arcade style games on a keyboard is a second
class experience at best.

2) Fullscreen mode.

Brings back memories of playing old DOS driving games like the Lotus series.

------
shurcooL
This brought back old memories.

Back then I thought those games were so realistic. Imagine if there was Live
for Speed back then, it would've blown my mind.

Very nice level of polish.

------
hayksaakian
I wish html5 games would at least be considerate of mobile devices. Some kind
of virtual input at least.

I can't be the only person using their internet on a phone.

~~~
dinkumthinkum
You know this is like a tutorial/demo right?

~~~
hayksaakian
I'd consider this a pretty high priority. Even for a demo.

~~~
purplelobster
Not... really.

------
chopsui
Reduce road width to get > 60 fps.

